# under Fead ?



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi I have a 75 gal. with Acei, Labs, Zebras ect to a total of 15 fish all 2"-2.5" long. My tank is also planted and they pick all day. This morning I added a 2"x3" piece of green algae sheet on a clip to the tank and in 15 minutes they had over half eaten and continued to feed on it. Do I have to worry that they are going to end up bloated or are they really that hungery and I have been starving them. I did a water change yesterday and there colors are amazing today after eating so I would say they are happy just a little concerned.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Mbunas are natural pickers in nature and spend almost their entire day picking and eating. When us humans feed them, we feed them one or 2 big meals a day.

Bloat, IMO, does not come from over eating, but from poor water condition and eating the wrong foods.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

1hour 10 minutes completely gone


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also you are not starving them unless they have concave bellies.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks it has been quiet a while since I raised fish many things forgotten. I gave them a second piece this evening and they gobbled it up as well. Nice to know I found a food they are so fond of.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

wow this morning when I got home from work my fish were just amazing color wise my Acei were so blue they looked almost black. I can not say for sure but there may of been some breeding going on last night - early this morning. does food by itself really have that kind of effect or was timing as much a factor?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've never seen food cause a reaction like that. Water change, yes. Food no.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

This is why I wanted a cichlid tank people say saltwater is the only way to go, I say they have more money than brains.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

The red Zebra in center background scale are taking and irridecent cast to them. Is it turning blue as a male?


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

The red Zebra in center background scale are taking and irridecent cast to them. Is it turning blue as a male?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If it is a line bred red zebra (most are) then yes it is likely the blue sheen indicates a male...but they will not turn all the way blue. Pale peach.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

Christmas Fulu - Xystichromis phytophagus would this fish do well with my others shown here.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

IMO, no. Victorians are usually not as aggressive as Mbunas.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Especially THAT Victorian...it is timid and ideally you would put it in a single species tank.


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

Would a male and 3 female do well in a 35 tall tank by themselves then?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Robinhud said:


> Would a male and 3 female do well in a 35 tall tank by themselves then?


How long is the tank?


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

I think I am going about this the wrong way, Instead of me asking about a specific fish and you explaining why that maybe a pore choice. I should ask what could be the jewel of my tank. I want to get 1 male and 3-4 females that would be both in the 4"-maybe 5" range and be compatible with what I already have? Like say Kribs or something else. Don't get me wrong all the fish I currently have are great looking fish.
'


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

My other train of thought is to not add additional breed of fish but to tear down my setup and get a better balance of male to female going with the breeds I already have. I think I am going to find out here in the next few months I have too many males and not enough females. For now though it is very hard to tell because of there ages. I definitely have plenty of males to go around. I would love to have a pair or 2 of mating fish. I have plenty of grow out tanks available as I use to raise angles. I also have a 125 gal. that I will be setting up here soon because I wasn't sure how much I wanted to get back into fish and didn't want to set my big tank up and begin to hate how much time it required of me. Note: my current tank is a 75 gal. and a 29 tall that has red shrimp that I am raising to supliment my fish diet. As always any advice is welcome with a solid explanation plz..


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

Fogelhound, To answere your question the tank is 30" long 12" wide x 22" tall and it holds 37 gal. I beleave


----------



## Robinhud (Jan 6, 2017)

Fogelhound, I checked out your tanks and I must say they are very nice, My hats off to you sir.


----------

